# impossible de décrocher sur skype



## albin.noel (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un gros problème avec skype depuis quelques temps. Lorsque quelqu'un m'appelle, aucune fenêtre n'apparaît et il m'est impossible de décrocher pour recevoir l'appel.  Je suis obligé d'attendre la fin de son appel et de le rappeler après. Ce problème est apparu il y a quelques mois mais au début, tout fonctionnait parfaitement.
J'ai chercher sur les forum et je n'ai rien trouvé. J'ai également recherché dans les option de Skype mais rien n'y fait. Enfin j'ai retéléchargé Skype mais ça n'a rien changé.

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider à résoudre ce problème.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## compactensoi (5 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

j'ai déja eu ca, et c'est parti après un certain temps. C'est franchement pas terrible skype sur mac. En fait j'ai rien trouvé de bien sur mac. Msn sur pc a une qualité vraiment irréprochable comparé à ce qu'on trouve sur mac. Et ce même si ca dépend des endroit ou l'on va, etc.


Note du modo : Terrible ou pas, Skype, ça n'a rien à faire dans "Applications"  On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2009)

> Note du modo : Terrible ou pas, Skype, ça n'a rien à faire dans "Applications"  On déménage !


ainsi qu'un sujet skype central ""unique"""
rempli de conseils
derniere des 60 pages
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-sur-mac-49291-60.html
( et chaque fil a sa propre recherche interne au contenu du fil,  à coté d'outils)


----------

